# AeroBar: Show Titlebar Text in Explorer Windows Under Windows Vista



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you ever wondered why Explorer Windows don’t show titles in Windows Vista? In earlier versions of Windows, we could see titlebar text in explorer windows but it has been removed in Vista.

No one knows the reason and many ppl want to enable it in Vista. It was removed most probably bcoz it doesnt look good in new glass interface and you can see the path in new Vista addressbar breadcrumbs.

 Now no need to worry. There is an utility "*AeroBar*" which can enable titlebar text in Vista explorer windows. 

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/9980/windowtitlesfq8.png​ 
Just install this utility from here:

*Download Link*

Run it and you have done. Now every window will show titles. No need to install. If you like it and want to use it, then you can add its shortcut in Windows startup.

 To remove it, simply End task "*Aerobar.exe*" from Task Manager.

This article and other similar articles can be read *here*.


----------



## casanova (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Vishal. Before reading it I wondered why was this in Reviews section


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool, vista...!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome guys.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool !! as always ....


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 27, 2007)

i have Vista Home Edition i think i dnt have Aero themes .... 

wats the changes ? its betta than normal one ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 27, 2007)

cool thing VG..thnx !


----------

